# Acoustic information



## Trancer (Jan 5, 2022)

I have finally finished my home studio in hardware.

I would like to achieve sound insulation.

On the other hand, there is a problem, I have a two-part room with a large bay (3 meters / 2.50 meters).

Do you have any ideas for finding a solution to the problem of the large bay?

I thank you in advance.


----------

